# hand brake light stays on!!!



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

hi , 

anyone knows why my hand brake light stays on even when i have released it fully. it stays on even when driving ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

check the sensor by hte hand brake in most nissans there is a indicator that has problems hope his helps


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

thanks , found out that actually the brake fluid was way low

 

another thing , can i check with you whether when u pull your hand brake, does your brake light comes on?


----------

